# Live-CD bootet nett auf via epia Mini itx Mainboard (Solved)

## krallekit

Tja wie der Thread schon bekannt gibt, habe ich Probleme die Live-CD auf meinem VIA EPIA C3 800A Mainboard mit 800MHz zu booten. Ich habe die aktuelle 2007.0 sowie eine ältere 2006.1 LIVE-CD probiert. Bei der 2006.1er bricht der Bootvorgang vor dem kernel entpacken ab und bei der 2007.0er LIVE-CD bleibt der Screen beim booting kernel hängen. Ich boote den gentoo-nofb kernel, da der fb bei diesem Board nicht unterstützt wird.

Ein bekanntes Porblem ist wohl, das die cpu nicht korrekt vom kernel erkannt wird bzw. auch grub Probleme bereitet.

Aktuell hatte ich auf der Hardware, welche mehr als Server agiert Linux Slackware laufen und wollte nun eine minimale gentoo installation vornehmen. Wie verdammt bekomme ich die LIVE-CD gebootet oder welche soll ich dafür nehmen.

DankeLast edited by krallekit on Sat Sep 22, 2007 2:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

nimm die minimal cd oder livecd mit nox das verhindert das sich X startet, der hat auch dafür gesorgt das nichts mehr lief bei mir.

----------

## krallekit

Also die Minimal live cd habe ich noch nicht probiert, aber am nox wird es wohl kaum liegen, werde es aber dennoch einmal probieren. Wie gesagt der kernel bootet ja noch nicht mal, geschweige denn eine Hardwareerkennung läuft. Vom starten des x-servers bin ich da noch meilenweit entfernt.

cheers  :Wink: 

----------

## Max Steel

hmm okay, hab ich nich ganz gelsen, dann versuchs mal hiermit: http://download.libexec.de/ting/2007.0/

Wenn der schon beim Kernel in den RAM schreiben abbricht ist es möglich das der kaputt ist, mach mal memtest86

----------

## krallekit

Ne ne der RAM ist schon in Ordnung. es liegt wohl eher daran, dass der C3, wie ich ihn habe nicht von gentoo live-cd unterstützt wird. Aber ting hört sich gut an, werde ich mal testen. Danke für den Link.

Andernfalls soll wohl noch ne live-cd von Suse funzen. Brauch das ja nur zum booten. Den Rest kann ich mir zur Not auch manuell aus ein paar Quellpacketen zusammenbasteln, wenn gentoo komplett versagen sollte. Wäre ja nicht das erste mal  :Wink: 

cheers  :Wink: 

----------

## Josef.95

Schau doch mal hier:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/altinstall.xml

Vielleicht findest hier einen weg zur Lösung.

MfG  Josef.95

----------

## AmonAmarth

also meines wissens besitzt der via CPU eine 586er architektur, deswegen wird die live cd wahrscheinlich nicht 100% korekt laufen.

----------

## krallekit

Ok, also mit der ting Live CD bekomme ich die Kiste wunderbar gebootet Auch fb ist aktiv, nice.

Jepp die Architektur ist eine i586, ebend eine VIA EZRA, konnte ich ja nun aus /proc/cpuinfo unter gentoo (ting) ermitteln.  :Wink: 

So dann schaun wa mal nach dem Rest.....

cheers  :Wink: 

----------

